# Transition One EV retrofitting company getting close to launch



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

They don't really say how much the government subsidy is...


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> They don't really say how much the government subsidy is...


It's around 3,000 Euros for France, from what I could glean from the interview in the video.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I thought 3000 was the cost of the conversion to the consumer.

I suspect the subsidy is at least double or triple that amount.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> I thought 3000 was the cost of the conversion to the consumer.
> 
> I suspect the subsidy is at least double or triple that amount.


Starting at 9:52 in the video he asks him about price and the man answers that the price is around 5,000 Euros after subsidies and around 7-8k Euros before subsidies.

Sounds perhaps a little bit too good to good to be true, but that's what he said.


----------



## ArieKanarie (12 mo ago)

DaviLightning said:


> the price is around 5,000 Euros after subsidies and around 7-8k Euros before subsidies.


I contacted them halfway 2020 to ask about a kit for my VW Polo. What you said is correct.
At that time they said they used lead-acid, which makes the kit cost less when mass produced.
I'm guessing/hoping they've switched to a different battery type by now.

They also told me I would be able to trailer my car to France, do the conversion and drive back the same day.
But since they now say they build the kits and ship them to a local workshop I guess that doesn't apply anymore.
It's a way better solution in my opinion to ship some smaller pallets this way than to travel with 2 cars to pick it up.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It's roughly the battery capacity, and therefore the range, of a plug-in hybrid... but without the engine. That makes sense (for cost, weight, etc) and would work for many people, but I think at that range the inability to start an engine for more range occasionally would make it undesirable for most people. I would only tolerate 100 km range - and that only under ideal conditions - for a special interest application, rather than an ordinary econobox. I came to this forum with the intention of converting our Triumph Spitfire, and even for that car used only for fun drives on sunny days 100 km range was just too limiting (given our current home location).


----------

